

EasyPost drags the postage stamp into the 21st century - jstreebin
http://pandodaily.com/2013/02/08/easypost-drags-the-postage-stamp-into-the-21st-century/

======
gllen
Is there a website that will sell a single printable stamp online? I send
maybe 2 letters a year, and would gladly pay something ridiculous like 500%
markup when I can't find a stamp.

~~~
jstreebin
You can curl those with EasyPost! <https://geteasypost.com/docs>

~~~
gllen
Nice! Have you thought of putting "NO MONTHLY FEE" somewhere on the homepage?
I missed that part, and pretty much just assumed it because of the other
services.

I'm probably not going to figure out the api to print a stamp though. Is a
non-api + non-signup version in the works? That's what I'd really want next
time I need a stamp.

~~~
jstreebin
Oooh good call!

Yes, that's in the works.

But for now you can still use it! Just copy this curl command:
<https://geteasypost.com/docs#postage-buying> Then, replace the To, From,
Weight, etc with your own info, paste into iTerm or whatever you use. Once you
get a piece back that's right (with that test API key), use your secret API
key and buy it for real.

I'll even load your account with $5 to get started. Email me at j at easypost
dot co (same to anyone else reading and interested) :)

------
dsr_
It's not clear to me why or how this will be better than the five existing
services listed at <https://www.usps.com/business/online-postage.htm>

~~~
tommoor
I believe those are consumer focused services, where as EasyPost is designed
for developers to integrate shipping and postage into their apps and websites.

------
prakster
Will help to understand how is this different from <https://www.postmaster.io>

------
scalhoun2005
Do you guys plan on integrating with any of the existing ecommerce platforms?

~~~
jstreebin
Yes! We're planning on Shopify and Esty apps. Any other requests?

( jarrett at easypost dot co -- if you prefer)

